# Amazing pen and stand from Timber Creek Turnings



## TRfromMT (Dec 16, 2016)

I made a little trade with @Karl_99 for some stabilized wood blocks, and in return he made me this fantastic pen. It is a piece of stabilized, ancient Bog Oak I sent to him. Well, he went above and beyond and also made the small display stand out of what was left over from the block of oak. It is very difficult to photograph because of the black color, so trust me when I say this is just a fantastic pen and the craftsmanship is superb. The fact that he included the display stand just blew me away. I am going to use this with pride. Thanks Karl!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (Dec 16, 2016)

That is a beautiful piece, we'll done Karl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2016)

awesome...superb. stupendous. snazzy. sweet. way cool.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 16, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 16, 2016)

Well done Karl! That's a really nice combo for a desk -- I've been planning to make some boxes and/or stands, just bought supplies to add some flocking. I'll see if I can design something that starts with this type of stand and adds a lid that fits over it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 16, 2016)

The magnetic Zen rollerball, my favorite kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 16, 2016)

This pen is instantly my favorite to write with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 16, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Well done Karl! That's a really nice combo for a desk -- I've been planning to make some boxes and/or stands, just bought supplies to add some flocking. I'll see if I can design something that starts with this type of stand and adds a lid that fits over it.



Thank you Duncan. Looking forward to seeing your design.


----------

